# JD 1050 PTO no power under load



## Cbridgers (Sep 7, 2020)

I have a new to me mid 80's JD 1050 that I don't have power to the PTO. I hooked up a rotary cutter and the PTO turns fine while its lifted off the ground, but stops spinning as soon as you try to mow any grass. With a 2 stage clutch, I'm thinking the PTO stage is out of adjustment or worn out causing it to slip. Unfortunately, you need to split the tractor to verify or adjust. Are there any sheer pins in the PTO drive that could be broken instead? I don't want to split it if the problems inside the tranny/diff assembly.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Cbridgers, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Look at your clutch pedal linkage. Normally there is a clevis type adjustment for your clutch linkage. Disconnect and adjust. 

Adjust the "free play" of your clutch pedal to about one inch. To check this, push the clutch pedal down with your hand till you feel resistance as the throwout bearing contacts the clutch fingers. Make the linkage adjustment to obtain about one inch.


----------



## Cbridgers (Sep 7, 2020)

Appreciate the insight and nice Case profile pic! The free play on the pedal is within spec of 1". I'll take a look at the linkage if/when I split it. The inspection hole is the size of a silver dollar and isn't really big enough to inspect anything much less adjust it.


----------

